# The Humidor West (Wichita)



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Friday March 2 there is a Bourbon Tasting at the Humidor

Bulleit Bourbon from 6:30-7 pm


If you want more info message me or mail the Humidor to get on their list.


I plan on being there.


The Troll


----------



## GWEEDO (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey guys...finally got a chance to post something for the first time in years...I remembered my password! anyway, a couple really big things going on in May...May 11th, Jon Drew will be in the house from 7-9p.m., we will have a typical humidor party which means it will probably be a lot later than that...2 dj's, free beverages, flashlight party, discussion of some new york style pizza...it's gonna be on!!!

Then, on May 19th, we will have Andre Farkas from Viaje in the shop and we will be one of the 3 stores in the U.S. getting the Viaje Zombie...give us a call (316-440-4890) if you want to get on the reserve list for a box, the list is filling up fast. We will start calling the list the day after the event to get shipping and purchasing info on full boxes only. That night, we will have a DJ and free BBQ, and it will be a very "Zombie" themed party! 

June 16th, Antonio Lam, owner of Reinado Cigars will be visiting with us and we will be hanging out and talking about his fantastic uniquely fermented cigars! 

Get ready for some super fun events in the near future!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

GWEEDO said:


> Hey guys...finally got a chance to post something for the first time in years...I remembered my password! anyway, a couple really big things going on in May...May 11th, Jon Drew will be in the house from 7-9p.m., we will have a typical humidor party which means it will probably be a lot later than that...2 dj's, free beverages, flashlight party, discussion of some new york style pizza...it's gonna be on!!!
> 
> Then, on May 19th, we will have Andre Farkas from Viaje in the shop and we will be one of the 3 stores in the U.S. getting the Viaje Zombie...give us a call (316-440-4890) if you want to get on the reserve list for a box, the list is filling up fast. We will start calling the list the day after the event to get shipping and purchasing info on full boxes only. That night, we will have a DJ and free BBQ, and it will be a very "Zombie" themed party!
> 
> ...


You're posting in the Midwest section and the midwest is kinda large...lol...where's this happening?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Awwww come on Eric....its in the title..LOL...this is the one shop i go to when I am in wichita. They were pimping the Viaje before they were hot and all the staff are AMAZING. I am not in there as much as i was when I lived 5 mins away but still try to stop in 2x a month. I missed the bourbon tasting but I am REALLY TRYING to have time and money to make the JD visit and the Viaje event.

Shawn


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

ssutton219 said:


> Awwww come on Eric....its in the title..LOL...this is the one shop i go to when I am in wichita. They were pimping the Viaje before they were hot and all the staff are AMAZING. I am not in there as much as i was when I lived 5 mins away but still try to stop in 2x a month. I missed the bourbon tasting but I am REALLY TRYING to have time and money to make the JD visit and the Viaje event.
> 
> Shawn


Gotcha...lol...didnt notice it in the thread title....might have been the extra sailor Jerry and coke I had last night.....


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed this was a older thread but I got the chance to check out The Humidor a couple months. Stellar place! Loved the lounge and they had a nice selection of sticks.


----------



## KS-Derek (Oct 4, 2013)

I got an email from them today. They are hosting a Halloween party this Saturday. One free cigar to everyone who shows up in costume, plus various other prizes.


----------

